# Focal Utopia BE No. 7 kit



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Focal Utopia BE No.7 Active Kit | eBay

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

relisted. Got to love people who waste others time.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Focal-Utopi...868458883?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item3cbcf8c983


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

EternalGraphics808 said:


> Focal Utopia BE No.7 Active Kit | eBay
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.



Why did you end up re-listing this? Wasn't 1,525.00 enough?


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

The person who won thought it was free shipping to England. And did not want to pay for the shipping charges.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Really? the guy wants to spend $1500+ on components and he wont pay the shipping.. lol


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

I know right! So I figured rather than dealing with that, just relist it. 
Didn't want to waste my time


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

I know right! So I figured rather than dealing with that, just relist it. 
Didn't want to waste my time


----------

